# .  (, , , )

## Andyko

.  :         ,    .


      "":

1.  , ,      (,    ,    ..). //     ;

2. ,   , , . //   ,    ;

3.           (  );

4.   ,       ; ;

5.   . // ,       .

    ,       . **     ,  ,  , * - ,    * .

----------


## Andyko

.   ,      .          ,          .           25.01.08  03-11-05/14,        346.24  .                 ,       .   .     16.01.06  18-11/3/1686      -.          16.01.07  18-12/3/002583,       ,         .
            2008         08-620  04.12.2008      .   (     http://www.klerk.ru/law/news/?134788),     08-1000.
             .          ,     ,   ,           7    10  2002  N 86- "     ( )".  ,            .              . 
              ,               .   ,    ,  ,        .                     .    ,  -    .  ,  .   ,    -       ,  ,    ,       .
      -        23  ,             .             ,     .                 ,       .
  2009             30.12.2008.  29-1-1-9/8211.     ,   ,           ,       .      -     .          1376-( 16  2004 )  ,               ,    2121-.        ,   ,       ,     ,       .     .  ,        ,          "          "  05.01.1998 N 14-   .        .
 ,           ,               ,  ,     .

 ,    : 
  -      29-1-1-5/684,
        15.12.2008 29-1-1-5/100,      20  2009 . N 26-13-4-12/14232,
         25.03.09  27-1-14/3946. 
    ,     - ,    ,   .            .
                .          .  ,  ,   .         -   ,      ,      .
  -  ( 21  2008 . N 19-8584/07-02-295/08,  29  2007 . N 33-5499/07-02-3744/07),
   (  13  2008 . N 03-4377/2008,  31  2008 . N 03-73/08-2/2789), 
   ( 19  2008 . N -40/12002-08), 
   ( 11  2008 . N 12-8311/08-6,  7  2008 . N 12-17237/07-45), 
 -  ( 2  2009 . N 56-2806/2008,  25  2008 . N 05-6956/2007,  25  2008 . N 66-4789/2008,  25  2008 . N 56-8364/2008,  16  2008 . N 21-2313/2008) 
    ( 29  2008 . N 09-8020/08-1,  16  2007 . N 09-8499/07-1,  26  2007 . N 09-1869/07-1). 
          (  18.06.2007  6795/07   22.05.2008  6516/08).

, ,           :
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...3&d=1237871387
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=439
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=521
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=553
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=704
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...0&d=1239785941
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...8&d=1239964560
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...9&d=1239965672

      ,                   .

**. 29  2010    ,     ,      ,  ,  "*                   ,  ,              15.1 * ". ,  ,  __     .  ,         . ,    ,     -   .   -   -       ,      .        .

*   :*
,        ,          ,  .

----------


## EugeneD

> ,                   .


  ,  ,  ,  :    "  "    ?

 " 2.   **  
  ,       
,       ,   
*  ,    (  
 ), ,  ,  
 (  ), , ,    
     ,  ,
 ,    ( ) 
        1
*."
  ,     :    -   100 ..,  , ,  "  " (     ) -  ?

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## Uta.

> ,     .


,  ,   2  .

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:     ,

----------


## EugeneD

, ...       ?

----------


## .

,     .
          .

----------


## idv02

.    ,       .          .      .               .       ,               .             .   (    )         ,         .    .        .   ""  ""    ""  "" .   -      .     ,       .       .    .                     .   

- 
                                                                                           -  .. ()


                                                                                            :






        ,    ,         ,         .        ,        .
      .1 .23                    .      .3 .23  :    ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      .                    .
      ,  - 2009 ,     ,       ,    ,              (     22  1993.  40)           2009.  . 1  :    , ,   .          ,        ,   .          20.02.2009.  26-13-4-12/14232     ()      ,          (     22  1993.  40)          . 3 .23  .  
          ,            .           .          ,        .
     ,      ,  ,        -            .
          ,             (     22  1993.  40)   ,     , .   ,    ,   ,     ,        ,    ,     .     ,       .              ,       .        .          . ,    ,       .                 .    ,        ?    ,          (     22  1993.  40)  :
       I  . .7 ,    ,               -  (  -  ),   ,      ;
  II ,        .11        - ,     ,  ,    ,    ,    ,                ,   .
            ,    ,    ,      .
    ,     ,    3-     ,    ,       ,              .
                     .
         ,             , ,    ,    .        ,       ,      .  ,   ,             2009 ,                     ,              .
  ,  ,    ,   :
1.          (     22  1993.  40)         2009 , ..  15    ?! 
2.                 (     22  1993.  40)?
3.   ,    ,    ,               ?

   ,           ,           .

----------


## balton

> ,  ,  ,  :    "  "    ?
> 
>  " 2.   **  
>   ,       
> ,       ,   
> *  ,    (  
>  ), ,  ,  
>  (  ), , ,    
>      ,  ,
> ...


    ..   ,         "   ",   ..                 :Wow:

----------


## .

,     .     ,      ,     .

----------


## tinkaer

-  ,     ,      .

----------


## balton

> ,    ,   ,     ,


     ..    ..  "" "" ""

----------


## hiker

idv02-     .      :Smilie:

----------


## EugeneD

"" (    ..) -       Ũ ?

   , .  ,  304245426000047,   245400110463

  ,   !       ,  .

----------


## _2009

> ..    ..  "" "" ""


,  "" , ,       . ,  ,   .

----------


## tinkaer

> "" (    ..) -       Ũ ?


, .

----------


## idv02

,       .          .    ,       ,           .            .        .

----------


## .

*idv02*,  ,        .     .
     .     ,    ,      ?         :Frown:

----------


## idv02

.     .    ?

----------


## hiker

> ,       . .


 :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Wow: 
    ?

----------


## hiker

> .     .


     ?/    ,  / :Smilie:

----------


## .

*idv02*,    -     .  ,      ,  11

----------


## _2009

http://www.e1.ru/talk/forum/read.php...=145143&page=8 

           .

----------


## idv02

.     ,    .          ,      ,                .        3   .           ,      .             .           .      ,          .             .      ,     .

----------


## .

> ,      ,


   ,     ? 



> ,          .


     .        ,       .
 ,     .

----------


## idv02

,       ,          .       .                ,   ?    ,          ??????????

----------


## stas

> ,    .


 ,      ,      .        ,      .      ,    :   -  , ,     -  .




> ,


-,    . -,    ,    .


> .        3   .


  .


> ,      .


 "" -    ,     .  ,         :               .        .

----------


## Hyperion

: http://community.livejournal.com/blog_medvedev

,  ?       ?  15    7 ,  -  7-8      =\

----------


## idv02

stas   ,      ,      .
     .           .   . 
  .

        .      .   3   .30  
         ,              ,                     ?            . 
         .

----------


## SergeiP

> . ,         .


  ?        ,        :Smilie: 

    ,          .       ,    -        ,     :Smilie: 

      ,       ?

----------

"...          ,               ,  ,     ."

     ,        .          5 .       ,       ,    -.

----------


## 22

,     ""   ,    ,   :Big Grin:

----------

.      ?

----------

22:
-      (: )  .

            : "  ,   ,    !".      ( ,    "-"  =)   ).

?           ,     ,         ...

    ,  ".. ".      -    . ,   ,  ,     ...

----------


## 22

,   ,     .  ,     .     ,        :Smilie:

----------


## 22

, ..

----------


## tinkaer

,         -        :Big Grin:

----------


## 22

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## SergeiP

> ,   ,     .


     .        . 




> ,     .     ,


      -      ,         ,    ,     23.1 , ,   ,  , HE    .     :Smilie:

----------

> ,       ,    -.


   -  .              .

----------


## scorch

6%  .       .  ()          .    . :
1.     ,    .     . ?
2.     ,         .         .                ? 
3.     1 8 ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,         .


  -    ...        ..



> ?


 



> 1.     ,    .     . ?


        ..



> 6%  .


       /....

----------


## scorch

!




> /....


      , ..  .

----------


## AlexeyG

> ()    **      .    .


  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## leha_c

,   ,  ,        "  "     . 
..  ,        .
     ?

----------


## Andyko

""   ,        ,    ,    -  .

----------


## AlexeyG

> ,   ,  ,        "  "     . 
> ..  ,        .
>      ?


 ,       ,        .
  ,        \, ..  ,  ,      ,      :Smilie: 

   "  ",      ,     (   )  :Smilie: 

   ,      ,      :Smilie: 

..  -  ,   .

----------


## efreytor

> ..  ,        .


       ...     ..

" ,           ,    "  :Big Grin: ...         ..((  :Frown: 



> ,       ,        .


  ...   ** "   "...

----------


## leha_c

> ...   ** "   "...


  :Smilie:      .       .
 :Smilie:     .

----------


## AlexeyG

> .


 :Big Grin:  ,   ,

----------


## leha_c

> ,       ,        .


     ""?        :Smilie:

----------


## scorch

> ""?


 ?

----------


## .

*leha_c*, -        .         :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ()

----------


## scorch

> ()


 ,   1  8.    "  ".           .       ?

----------


## Larik

51 - 71,1  3, .   :Wink:

----------


## leha_c

> *leha_c*, -        .


  ,     ,      ,          :Smilie:  
               ,       " ",            :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*leha_c*,    !       ....      ...

----------


## leha_c

> *leha_c*,    !       ....      ...


 .     .       ,   -  ,          :Smilie:   -,  -   ,    .  :Smilie: 
  - "  "

----------


## .

*LiliaB*,             ?  :Frown:  
        -     ,   FAQ ,   
    ,          :Frown: 
    ,  ,     ?  :Frown:

----------


## shape

*.*, 


> 


  :Big Grin: 
      ,

----------


## .

LiliaB,         ,       -        ,     ,     ,  ,  ,    ,        ,         ,   .   ,     ,        ,        .         ,   ,   ,         ,      ,      .

----------


## Andyko

> ,


*.*,        ,   .

----------


## shape

(   ),        -   24  2009 . N 53-23129/2008-4-4

  : http://www.arbitr.ru/bras/

            .

 ?

----------


## .

*shape*,   -  ?     .     ,     .
 ,   ,       .         .

----------


## shape

,  .
             ,       .

----------


## .

*shape*,     .  ,      ,  ,      .     .       -

----------


## shape

,   
      ()   ?
   !
  ,             ""
                     .
   ? 
        ?         .      .

  ,    ,  , -         (  )    .     .

----------


## .

*shape*,        ?

----------


## shape



----------


## efreytor

...
     ...  ....

----------


## mvf

> 


  .  .

----------


## .

> ...


  ,       ?             .  ,

----------


## shape

> .  .


* 15.1.          * 

          ,            ,  ( )    ,      ,           , -
** ;    - ** .

      (   )    .   .  

      . 
     ""   ?

----------


## mvf

> .


 .  .

----------


## .

*shape*,    ,  ,   ?
 :Frown: 
        ?    !

----------


## .

> .   .


  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> ,       ?


     ...    ..             ...



> .  ,


    ....  "" ....      ...    ...

----------


## shape

*.*, 


> ?    !


,  ,               :Smilie: 




> ,  ,   ?


 . 





> 


     ? 
 3-4       


*efreytor*, 


> ..


  ,

----------


## .

> ?


 



> 


  ,   .

----------

.      ,    ?  :          (   ...)   " " (..    )         .    -   ,  ,  ,     .     -      ?       ?
    15.1   - ...

----------


## efreytor

**,


> ?

----------

> .  ,      ,  ,      .     .


      -  .      .
      ,        (,    ).
""   -    ,       .
 :Big Grin: 
          .    ,      .

----------

> ()   ?
>    !


              !
     ...
 :Wink: 
       ,       .         ,  "       ".
 :Big Grin: 
      ,        .      .
       " ?" (..,     ,   ) - .    .
 ,       !
 :Wink:

----------


## shape

> .
>  ,       !


   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## shape

*.*, ,

----------


## LiliaB

> .      ,    ?  :          (   ...)   " " (..    )         .    -   ,  ,  ,     .     -      ?       ?
>     15.1   - ...


      .  .  - .. ,  - ..

----------

> ?


    ,     .
 :Wink:

----------


## -

:Frown: 
                -    :Wow: 
    ,      ...

----------


## ol00

[QUOTE=skor;52442439]    ! 

  , ..   !       .    .

----------


## skor

> , ..   !       .    .


   .        (. 1155).   ,    (,   ),     ... .

----------


## _A

> ,  ?  ,      ?


 :   ?     , - .    ,       -  . ,   ,   ,  .......

----------


## efreytor

> :   ?


  ...  :Frown:     ...

----------


## Jubi

> ...     ...


 -    ?   :Wow:

----------

> -    ?


  -  .    :  ?   .

----------


## .

.   .      :Smilie:

----------


## Nandya

> .   .


 :Wow: ...   ,  ....  ,    ... ... :Big Grin:

----------

> .   .


  !       ,     /.        . /   ,   .  ? -   ()    :Smilie:    .    .

----------


## _A

> -  .    :  ?   .


 :yes:  ,    ,   -   ,   -    ,    /     .

----------


## WAY

!

, , 15,  .      ,       .           .          .        .  ,   . :-(((
 .

----------


## cep

> .        .  ,   . :-(((
>  .


         ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ...?             :Wink:

----------


## cep

> ...?


     ?      .

----------


## Verusik47

14  40- .   ,

----------


## efreytor

*Verusik47*,             http://forum.klerk.ru/private.php?do=newpm&u=5106

----------


## Verusik47

,    ,        ,     ,      .  :  ......

----------


## efreytor

> :  ......


  ...      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## way

" "   -          "         "  "  ..." .    "     ",         :-)) 
...   -     ?       ?  
   .   . ?

,    - ,    -.      .    3-4  ?     . ? 


.

----------


## cep

!    ?





> " "   -          "         "  
> .

----------


## DenisPDN

> .   . ?


  ,  ,  , .

----------


## cep

> ,  ,  , .


 !

----------

:
http://www.arbitr.ru/bras.net/filepa..._821822265.pdf

----------

""  21  :        :  -      28  2009.  34-
    ,         ,    ,  ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


....    ..  :Embarrassment: 




> 28  2009 . N 34-
> 
> 
>     20  2007  N 1843-
> "     
>    , 
> 
>  "
> 
> ...

----------

, ,  "   ".
        .         ,     .       100 . .        100 .
:    1843-  ?

----------

!!! !!!

----------


## Andyko

> 1843-  ?

----------


## EugeneD

> :
> http://www.arbitr.ru/bras.net/filepa..._821822265.pdf


   !

----------

,  ?            (     )  -.  21         (.   ,   ..). -    , .    -    .    (  ),          ,   ,   -  .   , , , ,         .     .

----------


## Larky

> 26.2.   
> 
> 
>  346.11.  
> 
> 4.     ,    ,           .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      ...       **    ,    ** ,                  ...  :Smilie:        " ,  "...

----------

.    "      "      .  -  ,    ,          - " ".  . ,       .  ?

----------


## mvf

> .


     ...

----------

..      .

----------


## .

**,           .           .

----------

.          -  .      ...  .  .     . .       (       )-      .   .
1.    
2.   
3.   .
    ?,     .  -  .

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## nadinl

........ :Frown: 
   : !
           ()      

     ,   . 
   -  .

 :  !
   .  ,      /,    .      ?

  :  !
            , .

   ?   ?

----------


## .

... *nadinl*,      , ? 



> ...


   ,

----------


## nadinl

!
   ,   ,       :Love: 
   ,      FAQ?   -,       - ?      ,          50 ... :Love:

----------


## mvf

> ,      FAQ?


*nadinl*,      .

----------


## nadinl

> ,


 :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

> :  !
>             , .
> 
>    ?   ?


 **.   **.     ** **.   ,    **.

 :

 , ,  .1 .23   ,         ,  ,    .    -      ,    .
   .  .

----------


## Larky

> .


 -...        


> ?


 --,  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## nadinl

?
 !
  1  23  ,              
   .  ,    ,  ,    . 
         .
 ,  .........


, ,       .......   -,   ...

----------


## Nadinak

-    : " ! 
       2010 .         ".
    ,      ,    . ,      . , ,      :Wink:     ?

----------


## Yanisss

> ........
> , ,       .......   -,   ...


*nadinl*,    .     -   .       ... :Smilie:

----------

,          2010   :Wow:

----------

!    14     ,       ..  ...   ..

----------


## .

> !    14     ,


    ,         .

----------


## idv02

.

----------


## idv02

?????????????????

----------


## .

.     ,      .  -   ,

----------


## idv02

.  .  ,      :Frown:

----------


## idv02

?

----------


## .

*idv02*,   ,    ,  ,       ?    ?              :Frown: 
  . 
  ,     .    ,    ,          .
    ,    tif      .

----------


## idv02

,      .         .     ,           .   ,

----------


## .

,         :Frown:    -    ,

----------


## olga_buh

! 

   ()    :Frown:       .      ,    .     ,       ,     .
      . 
            .     .
   -    ,   ,    - 0,00 .  ,      ,     .
 ?    ,    ?

----------

( ). ,         " "      ...  ,    -    -  -.  .   ( )-    - -  .

----------

,  .    "",    ""      ,     .    . ,      ,    .        ,      (  . ),  -.              "   ,    "     ,   .          ?   ,    ? .

----------


## .

. ,        :Wink: 
      -  ,    ,

----------

> . ,       
>       -  ,    ,


 .  ,    ,  ,  - -24,       2010.,    ,         2            .   .   ,     .     ,       ""       -   "".   -      .

----------


## .

**,    .

----------

> **,    .


  .  , ,  , .            "" ,       .     .  , -     .   -     .     ,    ,   ,  ,   -.      . , ,  ,          , .  - ,   .       -. .  .                    ,   0,5%       ,     ,

----------


## .

**,   -     .

----------


## .

**,     ,     .      . ,

----------

, ,  !   63  , ,    .... ,  ,    .....

      :     ,   ,    ,    , .... ,     ,          -    ( ),     ....

   ,    , ,      .....   -   ,       .... ,  ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## .

** ,  .       ,        ,     ,     -  . 
   ,      .
 , .

----------

-   0 .   -        . - .   -          ?    ?

----------


## .



----------

, -  ,           ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> ?


.   ,  .           ,  ?

----------


## .

**,    ,        
    60  , ?   :Frown:

----------

.,   .          .    ?     ,   .

----------


## mvf

> .    ?


.     ...     ,       . ,   -        ( ,  ) -    .

----------

?        ?

----------


## mvf

.    **      .      -    .

----------

?

----------


## mvf

05.01.98 N 14-

_2.7...   [ ... ]                   0408020        _

----------


## Larky

> . - .


 ,  ...  :Smilie:

----------

> 05.01.98 N 14-
> 
> _2.7...   [ ... ]                   0408020        _


   , .       (, )     ,             ,      -,  ,      ?    -    ,   .

----------

.      ,                  .  100000         100000.

----------

> .      ,                  .  100000         100000.


 ,      .

----------

> (, )     ,


   ,     .
      ,   - .
..,     .       , , ,  .
       ,  -  .
 ,       ,   . ,     ...

     .           .
     .    :     (    )  6-7.

----------


## SergeiP

> ,     .


    ,     **             .   ?

**          (    )      ( )  .           -       ,   "  "     (   **  -      ).

  - ?

----------

> **          (    )


 ,     ,     ,     .
    ,      ,    .



> ...  ... .


    .

----------

!!!  , , ,      ,     50%  ...
50   ... ,  ...
 /,   2       ...
       .    ...
   , ..    ...
   ,    ..
  -        -    ...
  -       ,     -   ,   ...
    30

----------


## Andyko

**, ,       ,     ?

----------


## efreytor

*mvf*, 



> 1.6.  ,  , ,   ,          ,            1.2  1.5      .


      .         ,  ,   , ,  ,      .      .

----------


## mvf

*efreytor*, //  "" ?

----------

> ,     .       ?

----------


## efreytor

*mvf*,      ,   ,         :Big Grin: 
     ...  ,  ,,           .    ?   !



> 


     ,.

----------

,     . ,    ,   .

----------


## mvf

> 


   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  -  ,     .

----------

(   ) ,      ?

----------

> (   ) ,      ?


  ()     .  , -,        . ,   .

----------


## _86

.       .  /       ()   . .     -  -.,   ,       ...

----------


## EugeneD

> /  "  "   " "     -?


1)    ... 2)   ,   ,  -  ,      6% !    -    :   !         /,    ... 3)     /  150      ,    -... 4)   ,  ,     3- ,      " -"?

----------


## Izem

> .       .  /       ()   . .     -  -.,   ,       ...


,  ,           ,    :          ,  - . ,     ... ,    ,       .        -  "   ".

 ,   ,   12-       ,      .

----------


## Larky

> .


  , ,   ?    ...     ,           ...    ... ,    -     E-mail... :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

'     ...'  lov@cbr.ru ...

----------


## vsemenov

-    , ,   ,    ..,      ,    .      ,   ,     ?
 :Frown: 
   ,    .   .
  ,       -       .              .
,           .    .   -   .

----------


## Larky

> 


       ?

----------


## SergeiP

> ?


 ?          ,  ...

----------


## MTGN

? ?   ? ,   ,      ,   ! ,   ...

----------

> ?          ,  ...


,  !

----------

. , ""?    2012 .

----------


## Riffraff

,   : ",   ",       ,   ,   ,     ,    .

----------


## Wellia

> -    , ,   ,    ..,      ,    .      ,   ,     ?
> 
>    ,    .   .
>   ,       -       .              .
> ,           .    .   -   .


  .

----------


## .

> ,    .   .


  .



> ,       -       .


   .       .   ,         ?      :Wink:

----------


## EugeneD

!   ,          - ,  ,   ,     . -   ?   ? ? ?

----------


## .

- ?  ,        ,

----------


## EugeneD

,  ...    ,      ?

----------


## .

*EugeneD*,    .    .
  .

----------


## vsemenov

> .       .   ,         ?


        ,     -     ,   ,    -  ..
   ,   , ,   .     ,         .
  ,          .    ,     .
       .    ,        .
 ,  -  ,     .

  .       .     (   1000     )  ""  .       ,            112.ru.            .

----------


## Andyko

?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


׸        .        ,      ?

----------


## .

*vsemenov*, ,  .    ,      -   :Wink:

----------


## Feminka

> **   .,


  ?

----------

> ?


, !     ))

----------


## .

,     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Winx

,       ....    ....  ,  ,      ...
  ....   ....
....

----------


## D-M

> ,       ....


    ,       ()      .       ,     ,        (    ).                ,       .        ,      )))),      . .     ( )        "",   ...    ""   .

----------

...   ...   ,   ,   ...   :      !         ...     ?!

     (?)

----------


## .

?     ,         40%  .         ,     "       .     1503."      .     ,         .   !       !  ?            ?       ,     .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Larky

> ,         .


         ...

----------


## .

,     -       2 .      -       .  ,    2    ,        . -.    .        .          .    !      ..    ,        .      /  .  !       ,        ?

----------


## .

* .*,   ,      .    ,     .



> ,        ?


   ,          :Wink:

----------


## .

. ?         ?

----------

" ".

----------

> . ?


 ,    .        "      . ",     ,   ,     . ,     .   ?      ?



> -       .


    ,      -   ,     ,    -   . 
   ,  -   .      -    ,       -     ,  - -  .     .   -?

----------


## .

,    . ..   ,             .   ,          .   ""      .

----------


## .

!     ,        !  ,                  .      1,5   .

----------


## .

* .*,  .    .      ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> !     ,        !  ,                  .      1,5   .


     .     ,   ,              .

----------


## .

.    .

----------

> ,


      .

----------

> .    .


?

----------


## .

,     .        .

       .    ?     .     .    ?

----------


## Wellia

/        " "         ?

----------

> .     .


      .

----------


## .

> ?


            - ?      ,       ?

----------


## .

> .


    .    .              .       .       ?  ?         .      .

----------


## Andyko

> .    ?     .     .    ?


         ,        ;
  "" -

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------


## .

> ,       ?


        ,    ,           ?      .    !

----------


## Larky

> 


    ,       ... :Smilie:     ,    ...  :Smilie:

----------

> .


,           ,           , ,   ..   :yes: 

 ,         ...

----------


## Riffraff

.      ""

----------


## liman2009

1,5         -     .     .    .

----------


## .

,         .     .         ,   .
     -,      Andyko,

----------

